# How to syringe feed a young pigeon



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a pigeons that seems to be underdeveloped, and is consequently getting picked on by the bigger pigeons. Some of you may have heard me talk about Niggles. I am trying to provide some extra nutrition to Niggles, as she feeds herself, but I never see her eating much. I am mixing up some baby food, that has a whole range of nutrients and probiotics in it, and I also feed her some defrosted peas and sweetcorn. She is getting used to eating the peas and sweetcorn now without me having to push it down her throat so much, but I am worried about using the 2ml syringe to feed the baby food. I push the nozzle back past the first opening in her mouth, but I worry that I am pushing it in too fast and will choke her, or I am pushing it in too slow and will choke her. Can anyone give me some advice specifically on safe syringe feeding of and underdeveloped baby pigeon, or better still direct me to a good video so I can watch the pace etc.

Thank you,
Brian.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If she accepts the peas and corn, no need to syringe feed, ESP if you are worried about getting it in the windpipe . Separate her and offer and hand feed the corn and peas till she is in weight. Always check for canker.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I might give it a couple of days to see if she starts to eat more by herself. She has definitely put on a little weight. Thanks.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> If she accepts the peas and corn, no need to syringe feed, ESP if you are worried about getting it in the windpipe . *Separate her and offer and hand feed the corn and peas till she is in weight*. Always check for canker.





BHenderson said:


> *I might give it a couple of days to see if she starts to eat more by herself*. She has definitely put on a little weight. Thanks.


Why wait ? 
an underweight bird is far more susceptible to illness, or indeed any bacteria that may be present but not yet got a hold.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would also give the peas and corn at this stage. It's safer.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok ill start doing it in the early day rather than the afternoon. Ill get some sweetcorn and peas out in the morning and feed her before mid day when she is most energetic. I was just looking at her and noticing that she has put on weight, but like you say there is no harm in continuing.
I liked giving her a little syringe full of the baby food mixture because it was giving her a whole range of vitamins and protein and other nutrients that she is probably not getting else where and would help her put on weight, but I suppose it is unnecessary There has been a delay in the arrival of my grit mixes and I have totally run out for about three days so far, and I was concerned this might be making it hard for her to digest her food.

Brian.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They can go a long while without the grit. Wouldn't worry about it. There have been a few posts on here where they made the pigeon formula into little pea sized balls by making it thicker, and feed it to the bird like you would peas. But I think the peas and corn would be good enough to help her put on a little weight.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

For future reference, rather than feeding with just the syringe, I'd go for a crop tube if I were you -- a piece of thin, flexible catheter tubing can be attached to a syringe end, and actually passed down into the crop. It helps to put a dab of pigeon-safe oil on the tube as well. 

This is honestly a lot safer than a syringe down the throat, and easier to manage. too. If the tube is all the way into the crop, there is no danger of getting formula or fluid near the airway. With a thin tube, the bird has no difficulty breathing whatsoever -- it is much thinner and safer than a syringe. If there is any resistance or discomfort, remove the tube, and try again. You can also opt for a crop needle, which is a metal end specifically for a feeding syringe, and the metal piece has a small ball on it, so that you can feel it pass into the crop. I've never used one of those, but some people swear by them. I find the flexible catheter tubing works well, and I can generally feel it in the crop just fine. I guide the catheter along the right side of the pigeon's beak, and down ... that way you avoid the airway as much as possible. If the bird's neck is extended up gently, the tube passes right in with no trouble, and it is evident that it isn't hurting the bird. 

I use this method even for administering liquid medication -- I don't feel I have enough control with the syringe alone. 

I'm going to give the formula-ball "peas" a try with one of my birds, who is needing handfeeding at the moment. I've been doing peas and corn ... but like your bird, mine is underweight, and I'd like to see some honest to goodness weight gain happening.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have used Nutri-cal at times. Just a little, mixed into the formula. It's for dogs and cats, but the amount can be adjusted for pigeons. Nutri-Cal is a calorie supplement. You must have something like this where you are.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you both for the replies. Knowing they can go without the grit for a while put my mind at rest Jay3.
minimonkey, what would I use to search for the flexible tubing you talk about? "feeding tube for syringe"?

Thank you,
Brian.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Before someone tries to tube feed a bird, they really should be shown how to do it properly. I wouldn't bother with all that for this bird. Not necessary. Hand feed the peas and corn, or make pea sized balls with the formula. You are just trying to put some weight on him, and it can easily be done this way.


----------

